# HUGE PUPPYMILL Seizure



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

This will make you sick! http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=129268&ac=PHnws


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

That is so sad on how people can do that!


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, this is the problem that allows these places to keep operating. 

Known bad puppy mill. Smeared all over the internet. Numerous citations. License finally yanked but allowed to appeal and continue to operate EVEN THOUGH police were not permitted to inspect, as required by law?  

This is ridiculous. Sounds like there was incontrovertible evidence to shut this place down years ago. WHY WAS IT STILL OPERATING?!?!?!?!  

I'm not sure what is worse, the fact that these people did this to their dogs, or the fact that local and state authorities knew what was happening but didn't bother to do ANYTHING until it became an undeniable public health risk!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> That is so sad on how people can do that!


People who want _what_ they want _when_ they want it keep a-holes like this in business. THIS is why we scream and cry on this board NOT to buy from a BYB or pet store!!!!!! Anyone who buys a puppy from them contributes to that madness.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow, thats sad and sick.


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

I know! So sad for these babies! I am already in touch with one of the shelters that is working with these dogs & am hoping to help by fostering a few.


----------



## mom2boys (Sep 17, 2007)

People are just sick


----------

